

Lie Down Computer Workstations  - lupin_sansei
http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/reclining-workstation-lets-you-lie-down-while-you-work

======
Derrek
Ha, as if us geeks don't have a bad enough stereotype for being lazy

~~~
fburnaby
Sorry to "hurt your rep"...I want one!

